# Hacker... Th3Ory...



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

Just keep doing what it is your doing and stop offering support....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I was working while the release came out, but if I were them in a few hours of release and saw mostly compaints and criticism over their work I'd be pretty pissed off too.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> Just keep doing what it is your doing and stop offering support....
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


They offer support, but its just post after post of something not working, criticism, or people bashing one another. Gets tiresome when you speend all your free time doing things for free...

Think if they has someone else with admin rights to handle the complaints and problems and organize/list them it wouldn't be too bad so people feel unheard and just keep going on bitching.

DT/ DH... I dont have the most time, but I could attempt something like that. Gather/ list complaints and possibly byt how many peeps in the OP or a separate one. Hit me up


----------



## dhacker29 (Aug 15, 2011)

We are doing fine testing in the packs to try to urn out the issues in a controlled environment lol I put up some goodies in the BIONICBox in the meantime










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

dhacker29 said:


> We are doing fine testing in the packs to try to urn out the issues in a controlled environment lol I put up some goodies in the BIONICBox in the meantime
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


Looks GORGEOUS!! So excited to see the finished product.. It's impossible to overstate how incredible the work you guys do is.. But thank you x1000000


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> I was working while the release came out, but if I were them in a few hours of release and saw mostly compaints and criticism over their work I'd be pretty pissed off too.


Maybe it is too early for me or something, but I saw bug reports not complaints. My calender fc'd and I posted it. No big deal. The rest of deblurred ics 2.2 kicks ass!

I think it was simply people reporting bugs and the number of people who installed it and had bugs dissapointed the devs. It happens, but no one was really bitching or anything. Releases are going to have bugs, and people will mention those before they mention what they like about the rom. That is just human nature and people making reports of issues.

I hope DH isn't still taking it so hard. You sounded like you were ready to walk from this rom over bug reports







I hope that isn't seriously the case.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

To add to that, seeing how much your ROM has grown in popularity, for good reason, you also had and will continue to have an influx of forum noobies who don't quite get protocol and post stuff without reading, etc, after they install. Not knocking them, we were all there at some point









"Forgive them, for they know not what they do"


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe that's why I couldn't get any answer to my question which i tried asking several times. which wasn't any complains or problems by the way. it was more of a differenece between two files.

I haven't had problems with dt rom at all or issues some folks are getting.

Gl

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

dhacker29 said:


> We are doing fine testing in the packs to try to urn out the issues in a controlled environment lol I put up some goodies in the BIONICBox in the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow looks awesome!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree with both sides... Feedback on a new release is great! You cant catch every glitch every time... but when the threads are flooded by reports of the same bugs it gets a little irritating. It would be nice if some would read the other post before they jump in and report the same bug 10 people before him did. DH and DT are trying to accomplish something pretty big here imo... Keep up the good work guys. If theres one thing ive learned youll never make everyone happy. If I could make a suggestion though to keep the threads slimmed down. Maybe a test group to put the releases through their paces before the released to the general public.


----------



## rqballjh (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, taht was quite the barrage of issues, fast and furious.

Does anyone know if anyone has installed base 2.2 fresh, after all wipes and results? issues with that?

I want to do that and apply the alt status bar, but don't know if I need a tapkx to do that or if I can just install the base 2.2 and the mod?


----------



## rqballjh (Sep 23, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> I agree with both sides... Feedback on a new release is great! You cant catch every glitch every time... but when the threads are flooded by reports of the same bugs it gets a little irritating. It would be nice if some would read the other post before they jump in and report the same bug 10 people before him did. DH and DT are trying to accomplish something pretty big here imo... Keep up the good work guys. If theres one thing ive learned youll never make everyone happy. If I could make a suggestion though to keep the threads slimmed down. Maybe a test group to put the releases through their paces before the released to the general public.


Definitely agree with the test/control group, but getting multiple reports of the same issue is a double edged sword. a couple reports of an issue doesn't neccessarily mean it's ROM/pak wide as everyone's setup is different...... So to know it's a dev issue they need to know it's more than 1 or 2 experiencing it.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Im up and running the latest base... I haven't notice any issues with it... matter of fact Ive got TOG running and available until the pakx are ready... also there are other themes available in the bionic box.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

rqballjh said:


> Definitely agree with the test/control group, but getting multiple reports of the same issue is a double edged sword. a couple reports of an issue doesn't neccessarily mean it's ROM/pak wide as everyone's setup is different...... So to know it's a dev issue they need to know it's more than 1 or 2 experiencing it.


Agreed... a control group would eliminate the issue though. IMO... 10 people stating they have an issue is better then 1000 lol..


----------



## rqballjh (Sep 23, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Im up and running the latest base... I haven't notice any issues with it... matter of fact Ive got TOG running and available until the pakx are ready... also there are other themes available in the bionic box.


So you did a fresh install, all wipes, etc.? And are running just base 2.2 with no Tpakx?

What's TOG?

Tried the alt status bar on the base? Love those


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah. Fresh install of the base. I like to start fresh when im porting over anyway. TOG=Touch-of-Ginger that I upped to v1.0 for the latest base of hift3R...


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

I just read back through the Shifter thread and I didn't really see that many complaints. What I did see was the beginning of a huge flood of bug posts, mostly for the same or similar issues. I think locking the thread was absolutely the correct thing for Th3ory to do in order to avoid 30 pages of the same crap. The time and effort these guys put in is incredible and I'm sure it was quite disappointing when they began to see bug reports instead of kudos.

DT, DH if you need another participant for your "controlled" testing let me know.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> I just read back through the Shifter thread and I didn't really see that many complaints. What I did see was the beginning of a huge flood of bug posts, mostly for the same or similar issues. I think locking the thread was absolutely the correct thing for Th3ory to do in order to avoid 30 pages of the same crap. The time and effort these guys put in is incredible and I'm sure it was quite disappointing when they began to see bug reports instead of kudos.
> 
> DT, DH if you need another participant for your "controlled" testing let me know.


Worded perfectly.


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

I know everyone starts as a newbie and lord knows I have asked my share of dumb questions, but at least I tried to read everything I could get my hands on when I was learning to root and flash my OG Droid. But lately, it seems like there is a flood of ppl suddenly who either won't read the directions or can't read the directions or won't try to follow the directions. R3L3AS3DROOT and 43V3RRoot procedures are pretty cut and dried (especially since the batch file was rewritten to make it drop dead simple to run)and I am finding people who "can't make it work" and I try to explain it as best as I can and I find they have unzipped it to some obscure folder on their phone or (this one just killed me) are trying to run it on a DROID ERIS! One guy was running it on his computer and said it just kept telling him it was waiting on his phone. It turns out he didn't have his phone turned on OR plugged into a USB cable. He said he was "about ready to take this POS back to Verizon and shove it you know where" Sorry for the whine, but we really do appreciate everything you guys (DT, DH and the rest you know who you are) are doing for the Bionic community!


----------



## rqballjh (Sep 23, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Yeah. Fresh install of the base. I like to start fresh when im porting over anyway. TOG=Touch-of-Ginger that I upped to v1.0 for the latest base of hift3R...




Cool, thanks. So all the issues in 2.2 you're not seeing any in the base 2.2, correct?

You installed no Tpak, correct?

Tried the alt status bar?

Where is this TOG I can take a look at?


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

BTW, what are the main issues being reported at this point? I flashed base last night and have installed 2 TPax since and haven't found any issues yet.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Correct!

Fresh install-haven't "noticed" any of the bugs reported.

No tpax-themed via the frameworks that were released to themers.

Have not installed anything other then my theme. I had a few color issues I had to work out so the little time Ive had to work on it thats where I concentrated on.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

bigtex52 said:


> I know everyone starts as a newbie and lord knows I have asked my share of dumb questions, but at least I tried to read everything I could get my hands on when I was learning to root and flash my OG Droid. But lately, it seems like there is a flood of ppl suddenly who either won't read the directions or can't read the directions or won't try to follow the directions. R3L3AS3DROOT and 43V3RRoot procedures are pretty cut and dried (especially since the batch file was rewritten to make it drop dead simple to run)and I am finding people who "can't make it work" and I try to explain it as best as I can and I find they have unzipped it to some obscure folder on their phone or (this one just killed me) are trying to run it on a DROID ERIS! One guy was running it on his computer and said it just kept telling him it was waiting on his phone. It turns out he didn't have his phone turned on OR plugged into a USB cable. He said he was "about ready to take this POS back to Verizon and shove it you know where" Sorry for the whine, but we really do appreciate everything you guys (DT, DH and the rest you know who you are) are doing for the Bionic community!


LOL, yes I've seen much of this over the past two years. Unfortunately, I think it's probably only going to get worse. With the popularity of Android and the phones flying off the shelves like they are, one can only assume that with a larger population of users, there will be an exponential increase in "noobness" (or is that "noob-itity"). But, it's all good, I was a noob once too, but I always made sure my phone was on before I tried to hack it.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

bigtex52 said:


> I know everyone starts as a newbie and lord knows I have asked my share of dumb questions, but at least I tried to read everything I could get my hands on when I was learning to root and flash my OG Droid. But lately, it seems like there is a flood of ppl suddenly who either won't read the directions or can't read the directions or won't try to follow the directions. R3L3AS3DROOT and 43V3RRoot procedures are pretty cut and dried (especially since the batch file was rewritten to make it drop dead simple to run)and I am finding people who "can't make it work" and I try to explain it as best as I can and I find they have unzipped it to some obscure folder on their phone or (this one just killed me) are trying to run it on a DROID ERIS! One guy was running it on his computer and said it just kept telling him it was waiting on his phone. It turns out he didn't have his phone turned on OR plugged into a USB cable. He said he was "about ready to take this POS back to Verizon and shove it you know where" Sorry for the whine, but we really do appreciate everything you guys (DT, DH and the rest you know who you are) are doing for the Bionic community!


Agreed! Android popularity has increased thats probably why the increase of "noobs"... if theres any advice I can give out to anyone when your first attempting any of this is to READ the directions! Then once you read them and understand them read them again! Lol.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

There is a Statement in the TH3ORYROM section.










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh (Sep 23, 2011)

dhacker29 said:


> We are doing fine testing in the packs to try to urn out the issues in a controlled environment lol I put up some goodies in the BIONICBox in the meantime
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


DH, those a re pretty cool, cutting edge. Can the shift3r mods in the B Box be installed on base 2.2 without any of the pakx being there? as the packs are themes basically?


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

linuxmotion said:


> Long press em
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


The TPaX aren't... They are update and system patches with various UI's.

The themes and mods can be installed on any TPaX or the Base.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hurleyint (Oct 1, 2011)

God I'm so upset! No sleep night b4 last, tried staying awake last night then wife said come to bed for some of her goodness. Now the thread is down, didn't get to download any of the paks! I just filed for a divorce! The goodness was good but in Th3ory I missed out. Its all her fault. And the worst part is, is that she doesn't understand why I filed for a divorce. The power of crackflashing I told her! lol... I hope the thread comes back up soon. I have flashed the mods 100 times just to stay busy.


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> I agree with both sides... Feedback on a new release is great! You cant catch every glitch every time... but when the threads are flooded by reports of the same bugs it gets a little irritating. It would be nice if some would read the other post before they jump in and report the same bug 10 people before him did. DH and DT are trying to accomplish something pretty big here imo... Keep up the good work guys. If theres one thing ive learned youll never make everyone happy. If I could make a suggestion though to keep the threads slimmed down. Maybe a test group to put the releases through their paces before the released to the general public.


+1


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

hurleyint said:


> God I'm so upset! No sleep night b4 last, tried staying awake last night then wife said come to bed for some of her goodness. Now the thread is down, didn't get to download any of the paks! I just filed for a divorce! The goodness was good but in Th3ory I missed out. Its all her fault. And the worst part is, is that she doesn't understand why I filed for a divorce. The power of crackflashing I told her! lol... I hope the thread comes back up soon. I have flashed the mods 100 times just to stay busy.


I think this is the first time I have seen you post with words and not pics. And yet I am still cracking up.


----------



## rqballjh (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone still lurking here? I did a fresh install of the new base called shifter base, and applied the alt icons from shifter mods in the bionic box, it runs flawless, that was at 3 it's now almost 9 and I'm still at 80%!!!

The battery percent is hard to read as I change my density to be more hi def. Does anyone know if the alt icons from 1.3 will work on this? I understand I'll lose the toggles in the dropdown, but I have widgetsoid that I use dto build a toggle bar with, so I can use that if I have to lose the dropdown toggles to get the circle batt.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

*the stuff unicorns and fairy dust are made of b

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

